# Installation Diskette - tazebama.dll



## Thavasi Asokan (Oct 27, 2010)

Sir,
My Laptop is displaying when I open classifields attachment as" The application or DLL C:\Documents and Settings\tazebama.dll is not a valid windows image. Please check this against your installation diskette"

Please advise how to go about it.
Regards
Thavasi Asokan


----------



## Thavasi Asokan (Oct 27, 2010)

Who will help me to sort out this problem


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Please wait at least 24 hours before bumping your thread.



> We suggest you to remove tazebama.dll from your computer as soon as possible.
> Tazebama.dll is W32.Mabezat.B.
> W32.Mabezat.B is a worm that spreads through email, removable drives and network shares protected by weak passwords. It also infects executable files and encrypts data files
> 
> http://www.greatis.com/appdata/d/t/tazebama.dll.htm


See here for instructions - http://www.techsupportforum.com/postinghelp.php


----------



## Thavasi Asokan (Oct 27, 2010)

Sir,
I am unable to remove tazebama.dll, stillI am getting the same feed back as " The application or DLL C:\Documents and Settings\tazebama.dll is not a valid windows image. Please check this against your installation diskette"


----------



## Thavasi Asokan (Oct 27, 2010)

Dear sir,
I have one more problem. I had already installed Symantec Anti virus in my Laptop. But I am unable to open as the administrator has blocked this option. Could you please help me how to unblock this option.
Regards,
Thavasi Asokan


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Please start a thread in the Security Help Forum.

Be sure to follow these steps carefully - http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html

This thread is now closed.

`


----------

